# 175 visa processing time



## dimple saini (Mar 31, 2010)

hi my asco code is 2231-17 skilled occupation , reference -pasa. i satisfy the acs pim 2 group a, lodgment dt is 18 feb 2010, , it is a paper application n the case was finalized in jan 2010 n i recd a letter confirmation receipt of the application on 25 feb 2010. n i paid the tax of 2525$ on 19 feb 2010, now pl tell me how much time , i haaavent recd any letter for medicals n pcc , how long will it take for it , pl.................


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

dimple saini said:


> hi my asco code is 2231-17 skilled occupation , reference -pasa. i satisfy the acs pim 2 group a, lodgment dt is 18 feb 2010, , it is a paper application n the case was finalized in jan 2010 n i recd a letter confirmation receipt of the application on 25 feb 2010. n i paid the tax of 2525$ on 19 feb 2010, now pl tell me how much time , i haaavent recd any letter for medicals n pcc , how long will it take for it , pl.................



Normally it takes around 2-3 months till u get a Case officer if u where in CSL but as u r in MODL, then it should take long time


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

dimple saini said:


> hi my asco code is 2231-17 skilled occupation , reference -pasa. i satisfy the acs pim 2 group a, lodgment dt is 18 feb 2010, , it is a paper application n the case was finalized in jan 2010 n i recd a letter confirmation receipt of the application on 25 feb 2010. n i paid the tax of 2525$ on 19 feb 2010, now pl tell me how much time , i haaavent recd any letter for medicals n pcc , how long will it take for it , pl.................


Dear Dimple,

Are you sure that ur ASCO Code is 2231-17 NOT 2231-79 as only 2231-79 is on CSL / MODL list? 
Secondly, did you applied your 175 visa application before 8th Feburary 2010 ?


----------



## pegasus66 (Jan 7, 2010)

google aussie time line.


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Below sentence is so confusing and thats the reason none of us able to give u an accurate answer , please correct it or tell us the step by step time lines ...like the one u see in some signatures 

"lodgment dt is 18 feb 2010, , it is a paper application n the case was finalized in jan 2010 n i recd a letter confirmation receipt of the application on 25 feb 2010."

Thanks
Ozaspirant


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

dimple saini said:


> hi my asco code is 2231-17 skilled occupation , reference -pasa. i satisfy the acs pim 2 group a, lodgment dt is 18 feb 2010, , it is a paper application n the case was finalized in jan 2010 n i recd a letter confirmation receipt of the application on 25 feb 2010. n i paid the tax of 2525$ on 19 feb 2010, now pl tell me how much time , i haaavent recd any letter for medicals n pcc , how long will it take for it , pl.................


Question is not clear.. if you applied for DIAC after Feb 8th, you require to read the information on the changes announced by the Minister on 8 February 2010 please visit the department's website at What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration


----------



## adeelans (Mar 23, 2010)

Dear PASA,

Please share your experience, how much time they take to finalize the VISA application after the allocation of case officer. I have been assigned case officer on April 14th, 2010 and they have not yet asked about the medical and PCC. what is the average processing time after the allocation of case officer. Please advice

Regards, Adeel


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Adeelans,

As soon as CO starts looking in to your file he asks for medicals and PCC so keep it ready .... If you are in CSL then you should hear from him with in 2 weeks else just give a call to DIAC and inquire


----------



## Renjit (May 18, 2010)

Dim,
i applied for V 175 visa on 14 Sep 2009 through a consultant. after 3 months i got written confirmtion letter to submit medical, PCC, Bank statement, salary slip etc.

These documents supplied to department from end of Dec 2009 upto Feb 2010 (delay caused due to the pregnency of my wife). After a month they updated the documet check list and found all my family members meet the requirements. However the department didnot updated 4 items in my details. i confirmed that the requested documents already submitted. After 3 weeks they updated 2 points. Once again i informed them that the requested document is not applicable for me and given the proof to support my findings. now 2 weeks left i hope this 2 points will be cleared this week. i check with my consultant they confirm that it will come when it is finish.

if i get my visa next week, what will be the next step


----------



## Guru (May 24, 2010)

*175 Applied in July 2009: No CO Assigned Yet?*

Hi,

We filed for 175 in July 2009. 
IELTS Score: 7.0
ACS Result: 15-May-2009
Approved under MODL: ASCO Code: 2231-79
Application being processed further: 16/09/2009 

After this there has been no change. I see that lot of people who fall under the same category as mine and who filed after I have filed, have already received their visas. Any idea why this could be taking so long, or whom to contact in Australian immigration to get more information on my status.

Thanks.


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Guru said:


> Hi,
> 
> We filed for 175 in July 2009.
> IELTS Score: 7.0
> ...


Did you check, if your skill was on the CSL. If yes, call DIAC and check if there is any problems?
Otherwise, it is likely because DIAC was giving preference only to CSL based applications recently.

Anyway, its better to call them and check


----------



## Guru (May 24, 2010)

app said:


> Did you check, if your skill was on the CSL. If yes, call DIAC and check if there is any problems?
> Otherwise, it is likely because DIAC was giving preference only to CSL based applications recently.
> 
> Anyway, its better to call them and check


I checked the CSL list, as per CSL "_Note: If you have a skills assessment which only states the ASCO Code for ‘Computer professional nec 2231-79’, you are not eligible to receive priority processing."_

In my case ACS letter states that _"Your skills has been assessed to be suitable for migration under 2231-79 of the ASCO Code"_ but does not say the specialization in brackets as in 2231-79(SAP) or 2231-79(NET) which could mean I am not in the CSL list is what I am assuming :-( 

Anyway I will check with DIAC as you suggested. Thank You.
Isn't this the phone number of DIAC:- +611300364613

Thanks.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

@ Adeelans,

Can you please share your Time Lines, i mean when you have lodged your application etc. thanks


----------



## sashsidd (May 24, 2010)

*175 visa....a long wait!!*

i applied for 175 visa. im on CSL & MODL. applied on 01 Sep 2009. in November 2009 my Form 80 were returned with few errors to be corrected. i emailed them in 2 days back to the department and they confirmed the reciept. and then there is a long mute. now its almost end of May but no one contacted me since then. my application is paper based. and im waiting for long,. 
is there anyone who can guide me ...on wat to do?


----------

